# Mollys with Bent spine?



## kurka

I have to mollys that I got from stupid Walmart, I know to never get their fish but they all looked healthy..... anyways I have had them about 1 mth added in a cycled tank w male molly and some swordtails and blue platty.. All fish are fine but overnight 1 has a bent spine that the body looks like a S from top view and the other has a bent spine that looks like a C from side view. My Question is could my other fish get this? should I go ahead and kill them  ? Is it something I did? Thank you


----------



## cossie

how does he swim?
pictures may help for this one


----------



## kurka

They seem to be swimming downward? I noticed the one that is C shapped is staying at the bottom more and only swimming when I walk up to the tank. They both are eating. Im at work right now so I would not be able to post pics for at least 5 hours But i will when I get home. without pics do u have any idea what it could be or if they should be in the tank with my other fish? Ive had Bonnie and Clyde (blue platty parents) and Romeo and Juliet (swordtail parents) for over 2 years and wouldnt want anything to happen to them


----------



## cossie

Only thing i can think of is fish TB

look here http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/curved_spine/


----------



## kurka

Dang, so its prob what i thought. No hope for them. I hate killing my fish but I dont want them to suffer in a long run


----------



## cossie

if it was me id like to try and keep them if they werent feeling pain but otherwise your gonna have to euth them and possiblt bleach out the tank


----------



## Fishpunk

It isn't necesarily fish TB. That problem is actually quite rare. It may just be a genetic defect from line breeding, or a vitamin deficiency. That said, it's good to be cautious because fish TB is one of the few ailments that can transfer to humans.


----------



## Betta man

what type of mollys are they? Could they be balloon mollys?


----------



## lohachata

good lord......that is a disgusting looking fish...


----------



## cossie

haha i thaught that too, sell them over here too just even fatter, called a "malteser molly" ;-)


----------



## iheartfish:)

Gah I hate them. Sorry, no offense intended to balloon molly lovers, but.... Just gahhhhhh. It's just not normal. What people do for their viewing pleasure. Ugh. 

I understand playing with genes when it is beneficial, but this? What is the purpose?


----------



## lohachata

because some people are ignorant and twisted...and they think that they are smarter than god..


----------

